# Zwei Soundsysteme an einen PC. Wie gehts?



## Harlekin (3. Mai 2007)

Huhu,
würde an meinen PC gern neben meinem 7.1 System vielleicht noch ein 2.1 System dran hängen. Geht das irgendwie?

Also z.b. 2.1 zum am PC arbeiten inkl. Musik hören, und 7.1 zum DVD gucken vor dem TV.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Mai 2007)

Harlekin am 03.05.2007 13:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Huhu,
> würde an meinen PC gern neben meinem 7.1 System vielleicht noch ein 2.1 System dran hängen. Geht das irgendwie?
> 
> Also z.b. 2.1 zum am PC arbeiten inkl. Musik hören, und 7.1 zum DVD gucken vor dem TV.




 ?     wenn du musik hörst mit dem 7.1 sytem, dann wird die doch automatisch einfach als stereo ausgegeben, außer du hast im player aktiv, dass er den sound auf alle boxen verteilen soll...? und strom sparst du auch fast nicht, wenn du 2.1 statt 7.1 benutzt. es fließt ja nur nennenswert viel strom an die anderen 4 boxen für 7.1, wenn da auch sound hin soll. ansonsten ist das 7.1 wie ein 2.1 set.  


was du ansonsten machen könntest: kauf dir ein 2.1 system mit USB. wenn du das an USB anschließt, dann wird die sondkarte automatisch deakitviert, da im USB eine eigene kleine soundkarte drin ist. dann wäre nur das 2.1set aktiv. 

oder du kaufst nen audio-switch, schließt den an den ausgang der soundkarte für front an. an den switch dann die 2.1 boxen und den stecker für front des 7.1sets. nachteil: du musst unter windows immer erst auf 2.1 umstellen, da sonst der bass an den sub des 7.1 geleitet wird. zudem: falls der front-stecker bei 7.1 noch für einen dritten kanal zuständig ist, dann funktionert der switch nicht. 2 der 3 stecker haben ja 3 kanäle, damit du auf 7.1 kommst (2 kanäle + 2x3 kanäle = .  weiß aber leider nicht, welche 2.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Mai 2007)

Herbboy am 03.05.2007 13:36 schrieb:
			
		

> oder du kaufst nen audio-switch, schließt den an den ausgang der soundkarte für front an. an den switch dann die 2.1 boxen und den stecker für front des 7.1sets.



n y-kabel wäre wohl die günstigere lösung


----------



## Herbboy (3. Mai 2007)

ruyven_macaran am 03.05.2007 14:45 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 03.05.2007 13:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



klar, dann müßte er aber das set auch immer ein/ausschalten, da wäre ein switch zwar etwas teurer, aber viel komfortabler. und falls der stecker für "front" bei 7.1 ohnehin 3 kanäle haben sollte, dann geht so ein y-kabel ja auch nicht.

aber ich hab noch ne simplere idee: falls das 7.1-set einen kopfhöreranschluss hat, dann ist das mit sicherheit stereo. schließ das 2.1 set doch dann einfach dort an!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Mai 2007)

Herbboy am 03.05.2007 16:34 schrieb:
			
		

> ruyven_macaran am 03.05.2007 14:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



der front-line-out ist auch bei 7.1 n einfacher stereo und das ein/aus dürfte im vergleich zum umschalten in software wohl keine so große anstrengung sein  (zumal sonst ja auch umschalten müsste - ist also gerade mal ein schlatvorgang mehr und spart zusätzlich strom!  )


----------



## Harlekin (3. Mai 2007)

Nochmal zur Erklärung:
7.1 System soll mit TV in die Mitte des Zimmers (TV und 7.1 sind an PC angeschlossen, da ich den als DVD-Player nutzen möchte). Das sind gute 5 Meter weg vom PC, an dem dann das 2.1er ran soll.
Wenn ich DVD guck, will ich dann keinen Sound auf der 2.1 Anlage haben und wenn ich Musik höre womöglich keinen Sound auf dem 7.1 System (jenachdem wie es sich anhört eben).
Am Liebesten wär es mir, wenn ich ohne "reelles" rumbasteln das umstellen könnte. Also vielleicht was im Treiber umstellen oder 2 Soundkarten einbauen (falls dasmöglich ist). 
Und sone Audigy oder X-Fi sehen sich auch außer Stande direkt und getrennt zwei Anlagen anzusteuern?


----------



## Herbboy (3. Mai 2007)

Harlekin am 03.05.2007 17:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Und sone Audigy oder X-Fi sehen sich auch außer Stande direkt und getrennt zwei Anlagen anzusteuern?


ja, außer du hättest noch ein passendes frontpanel. aber umstecken müßtest du so oder so. 

seperat ansteuern ließen sich evtl. 2 stereo sets, aber wenn du schon 3buchsen benutzt für 7.1, dann geht nicht auch noch zusätzlich woanders 2.1


mein vorschlag daher wie oben: für 2.1 hol dir ein stereoset mit USB. das schaltet wie gesagt dann die audigy einfach ab, wenn du es benutzt.


----------



## Harlekin (3. Mai 2007)

Herbboy am 03.05.2007 17:15 schrieb:
			
		

> Harlekin am 03.05.2007 17:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Na, das ist ja alles nicht gerade der Königsweg...

Da fragt man sich, warum Creative sowas net schafft, wenn selbst einige billigst Grakas zwei Video-Ausgänge haben...  
Wie sähe es denn aus, wenn ich einen optischen Ausgang nutzen würde (was aber net möglich ist, da das 7.1er das net hat)?


----------



## Herbboy (3. Mai 2007)

Harlekin am 03.05.2007 17:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie sähe es denn aus, wenn ich einen optischen Ausgang nutzen würde


  dann könntest du sicher switchen, aber ein 2.1 mit USB wäre billiger als ein optisches.


----------



## Harlekin (3. Mai 2007)

Herbboy am 03.05.2007 17:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Harlekin am 03.05.2007 17:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naja, vielleicht könnte man sich ja auch damit anfreunden, wenn die musik von hinten kommt. Zum Zocken wär das allerdings doof.   

Ach Gott, da trimmt man seinen PC schon Richtung Media-PC (schön leise und ne Fernbedienung (iMon)), und dann könnte die ganze Sache scheitern, weil die Soundkartenhersteller nichts drauf haben oder wie?  



Naja ich schau mich mal um, was Alternate so hat...
Na obwohl... irgendwie ist mir die Lust an der ganzen Sache jetze vergangen. Am Ende stell ich mir doch einfach n DVD-Player und einen Sat-Reciever hin. -.-


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Mai 2007)

Harlekin am 03.05.2007 17:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Da fragt man sich, warum Creative sowas net schafft, wenn selbst einige billigst Grakas zwei Video-Ausgänge haben...



nutz die mal, ohne dual-grafik unterstützung.
eben: jetzt nenn mal ein programm mit dual sound unterstützung 
für abwechselnde nutzung reichen jedenfalls auch einfache verteiler, da muss man nicht aufwendig was basteln, was dann von 99,9% der leute eh nicht genutzt werden wird.

die usb-lösung würde ich jedenfalls nicht nehmen - wofür hat man ne creative, nur um sie in games nicht zu nutzen?



> Wie sähe es denn aus, wenn ich einen optischen Ausgang nutzen würde (was aber net möglich ist, da das 7.1er das net hat)?



dann hättest du die beiden an der gleichen karte angeschlossen, müsstest aber immer noch von hand im treiber umschalten, welche ausgabe gerade genutzt wird.
der unterschied zum y-kabel/switch dürfte sich aber sehr in grenzen halten, mit letzterem schließt du schließlich auch zwei geräte an einen ausgang an und musst anschließend im treiber umstellen, welche art ausgabe zu willst.
lediglich welches gerät angesteuert wird, kannst du via digitalausgang dann per treiber auswählen, anstatt einen switch umzulegen oder das ungenutzte boxenpaar auszuschalten.
aber ich denke mal, letzteres geht deutlich schneller, als n halbes dutzend klicks.

tipp: guck wenn dann nach stereo systemen mit digitalem eingang, sonst brauchst du zusätzlich noch nen externen dolby dts decoder, wenn du mehrkanal via digital nutzen willst


----------



## Harlekin (3. Mai 2007)

ruyven_macaran am 03.05.2007 18:56 schrieb:
			
		

> ...


Ne andere Möglichkeit neben einem Standalone DVD-Player wäre wohl n AV-Streamingclient. Aber selbst Apples "Apple TV" scheint nur Stereo-Sound zu unterstützen, was mir für den Preis etwas ärmlich vorkommt.

Also im Grunde weiß ich momentan selber net mehr, was ich will  
Wird wohl, wie die meisten Harle-Großprojekte, im Sande verlaufen  



Mal angenommen ich mag den Fernseher per S-Video(?) an den PC anschließen - also Analog -, würde die Qualität dann stark abnehmen? Wenn man das Kabel sauber verlegen will, würden schon so geschätzte 5-6 Meter anfallen.
N Streaming-Client ist aber für die 5 Meter irgendwie Overkill wie es mir scheint. Gleich n HD-TV zu kaufen und die Sache dann per HDMI anzuschließen ist mir dann zu teuer, wobei sich das ausgleichen könnte, wenn ich mir deswegen den DVD-Player spare. Wobei ich dann das wieder mit dem Sound hätte. 

Moah ist das kompliziert


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Mai 2007)

Harlekin am 03.05.2007 19:06 schrieb:
			
		

> ruyven_macaran am 03.05.2007 18:56 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



allein aufgrund von svideo wird die qualität im vergleich zu dvd-player&scart deutlich nachlassen, die verlängerung wird aber sicherlich auch noch n bissl dazu geben - oder du bist doch wieder in der preisklasse eines dvd players


----------



## Harlekin (4. Mai 2007)

ruyven_macaran am 03.05.2007 22:26 schrieb:
			
		

> allein aufgrund von svideo wird die qualität im vergleich zu dvd-player&scart deutlich nachlassen, die verlängerung wird aber sicherlich auch noch n bissl dazu geben - oder du bist doch wieder in der preisklasse eines dvd players


Hmm.. dazu würde ja noch das Problem mit den zwei Soundsystemen an eien PC kommen.
Ist halt irgendwie schade, dass z.B. das Apple TV-Ding kein 5.1 unterstützt.


Kann mir jemand n gescheiten DVD-Player empfehlen, der 5.1 unterstützt? Und wenn er das unterstützt, tut er das dann per Mini-Klinke, oder per Klemme oder per Cinch? Wenn net, mach ich dafür n eigenen Thread auf...


----------



## Herbboy (4. Mai 2007)

Harlekin am 04.05.2007 08:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann mir jemand n gescheiten DVD-Player empfehlen, der 5.1 unterstützt? Und wenn er das unterstützt, tut er das dann per Mini-Klinke, oder per Klemme oder per Cinch? Wenn net, mach ich dafür n eigenen Thread auf...


du meinst du jetzt einen exteren DVDplayer? der muss halt nen eigenen decoder eingebaut haben, das signal gibt er in aller regel über 6 chinch-anschlüsse aus, d.h. ein 5.1set für PC würde man dort dann per 3 adapterkabeln 2xchinch stecker auf 1x3,5mm stereo klinke anschließen. 

das problem bei diesen "all in one"-geräten ist natürlich: wenn du eine ähnliche qualität haben willst wie bei einem 60€ player plus 150€ receiver, dann kannst du das natürlich nicht mit einem 100€-all-in-one-player erreichen. wenn der sound-decoder halbwegs was taugt, dann wurde dafür am bildsignal gespart oder umgekehrt.


----------



## HanFred (4. Mai 2007)

nen DVD würde ich digital anhängen.
aber das soundsystem muss das natürlich unterstützen.

aber wieso auch nicht ein anständiges teil kaufen, dann muss man auch nicht zweii haben, sondern kann bequem auf stereo umschalten.


----------



## Harlekin (4. Mai 2007)

Herbboy am 04.05.2007 12:50 schrieb:
			
		

> das problem bei diesen "all in one"-geräten ist natürlich: wenn du eine ähnliche qualität haben willst wie bei einem 60€ player plus 150€ receiver, dann kannst du das natürlich nicht mit einem 100€-all-in-one-player erreichen. wenn der sound-decoder halbwegs was taugt, dann wurde dafür am bildsignal gespart oder umgekehrt.


Wie kommst du jetzt auf "All in one"-Geräte?

Mein favourisierten(?) Pläne:
1. Standalone DVD-Player + DVB-S(2?) Reciever + 5.1 Anlage
2. Streaming-Client + DVB-S(2?) Karte für den PC oder als Reciever + 5.1 Anlage

Zumindest solls dann mal im Endstadium so aussehen. Dass ich mir neben einer neuen Couch, einem TV-Tisch, auch gleich noch den Fernseher und das restliche Zeugs kaufe ist aufgrund meines Lehrlingsgehalts eher unwahrscheinlich...


----------



## Herbboy (4. Mai 2007)

Harlekin am 04.05.2007 13:36 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 04.05.2007 12:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 du hast doch nach nem player gefragt, der 5.1 kann, und welche anschlüsse der hat. ich dachte, du wolltest dort dann deine PC-5.1/7.1-boxen anschließen. das MUSS ein player mit eigenem decoder sein. ansonsten kommt da nur stereo raus, oder man muss das signal am digital-ausgang abgreifen.

d.h., wie hanfred schrieb, du hast ein digitales boxenset, das hat dann selber nen decoder eingebaut. dann kannst du am digitalen ausgang des players das signal in die boxen schicken, wo es dann in surrund decodiert wird. da musst du aber vorher schauen, welche art on digi-out dort ist (koax, SPDIF...)




> Mein favourisierten(?) Pläne:
> 1. Standalone DVD-Player + DVB-S(2?) Reciever + 5.1 Anlage


 falls du mit 5.1 anlage eine OHNE boxen meinst: fast alle PCboxen-systeme sind aktiv, d.h. der surround-verstärkerr MUSS dann eine gruppe von analogen ausgängen haben speziell für surround, das ist dann in aller regel chinch, 6 stück halt für 5.1. denn an einen surround-verstärker schließt man normalerweise passive boxen an, also ohne eigene stormverorgung, was aber PCboxen nur in sehr selten fällen zusätzlich zu ihem aktiv-sein können, zB die von teufel.


----------



## Harlekin (4. Mai 2007)

Herbboy am 04.05.2007 13:44 schrieb:
			
		

> du hast doch nach nem player gefragt, der 5.1 kann, und welche anschlüsse der hat. ich dachte, du wolltest dort dann deine PC-5.1/7.1-boxen anschließen. das MUSS ein player mit eigenem decoder sein. ansonsten kommt da nur stereo raus, oder man muss das signal am digital-ausgang abgreifen.
> 
> d.h., wie hanfred schrieb, du hast ein digitales boxenset, das hat dann selber nen decoder eingebaut. dann kannst du am digitalen ausgang des players das signal in die boxen schicken, wo es dann in surrund decodiert wird. da musst du aber vorher schauen, welche art on digi-out dort ist (koax, SPDIF...)


Aso ich verstehe. Neja... will an meinem PC eigentlich auch so net unbedingt auf mein 7.1 System verzichten (Musik kommt von allen Seiten doch am besten  ), von daher würde ich mir eher ein neues System holen. Also entweder hat das dann den Decoder integriert oder der DVD-Player. Noch ein Extra-Gerät deswegen hinstellen ist irgendwie naja... zuviel. 



> falls du mit 5.1 anlage eine OHNE boxen meinst: fast alle PCboxen-systeme sind aktiv, d.h. der surround-verstärkerr MUSS dann eine gruppe von analogen ausgängen haben speziell für surround, das ist dann in aller regel chinch, 6 stück halt für 5.1. denn an einen surround-verstärker schließt man normalerweise passive boxen an, also ohne eigene stormverorgung, was aber PCboxen nur in sehr selten fällen zusätzlich zu ihem aktiv-sein können, zB die von teufel.


Den Absatz blick ich fast gar net. Was soll denn ne 5.1 Anlage sein, wenn sie keine Boxen/Lautsprecher hat? Dann hab ich doch nur den Sub!? oO
Soweit ich das noch weiß, sind die Boxen/Lautsprecher bei meiner Creative Anlage per Klemmen angeschlossen. Ne eigene Stromversorgung haben die net.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Mai 2007)

Harlekin am 04.05.2007 14:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Den Absatz blick ich fast gar net. Was soll denn ne 5.1 Anlage sein, wenn sie keine Boxen/Lautsprecher hat? Dann hab ich doch nur den Sub!? oO



es gibt ja sog. "surround-receiver". das sind hifi-verstärker, die surround beherrschen, also nen decoder eingebaut haben. die kauft man idR alleine, also OHNE boxen. boxen holt man sich dann dazu. das sind dann die teiel, die "man" im wohnzimmer stehen hat. es gibt natürlich auch bei den läden komplettpakete inkl. boxen zu kaufen. 

wenn du aber nun den "nackten" verstärker kaufen würdest, weil du ja schon boxen hast, aber diese boxen ein normales PC-boxenset sind, dann muss so ein verstärker halt auch analoge srround-ausgänge haben, da man wie beschrieben an einen hifiverstärker eigentlich nur passive boxen anschließen kann, und PCsysteme sind in aller regel aktiv. dabei muss nicht jede box nen stromanschluss haben: der strom kommt vom sub zu den kleinen boxen. 

die boxensets von teufel sind idR aktiv UND passiv, aber fast alle andere sind halt aktiv, und dann MUSS der verstärker dafür auch die passenden ausgänge haben. 




> Soweit ich das noch weiß, sind die Boxen/Lautsprecher bei meiner Creative Anlage per Klemmen angeschlossen. Ne eigene Stromversorgung haben die net.


 da ist die frage, ob die AM SUB per klemmen angeschlossen sind, oder ob man die auch an eine normale anlage anschließen kann. normalerweise würde man halt die 3 kabel vm sub dann an den vertsärker anschließen, wofür der dann halt besgat analoge ausgänge haben muss, idR 6 chinch.


----------



## Harlekin (4. Mai 2007)

Herbboy am 04.05.2007 14:20 schrieb:
			
		

> ...


Ah jetz hab ich es geschnallt. Heim-Kino ist net grad mein Steckenpferd 

Neja, meine Creative wollte ich evtl. eh am PC lassen. Ist zum Zocken auch ganz praktisch.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Mai 2007)

Harlekin am 04.05.2007 14:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 04.05.2007 14:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




musst aber ein gewisses budget einplanen, also zB ein set aus player+decoder+boxen für 150€ kannst du IMHO in die tonne treten.


----------



## HobbitMeister (4. Mai 2007)

Hmm...also ich finde die Idee mit dem DVD-Player mit eingebautem Decoder nicht schlecht.
Schließlich ist dafür ja kein eigener Verstärker oder großer zusätzlicher Funktions/Platzaufwand notwendig, sondern nur ein DD/DTS-Chip im DVD-Player und 3 Ausgänge; man muss halt Testberichte lesen, aber ich glaub schon, dass man da um 100-150€ was sehr ordentliches bekommt.

Nochdazu wos ja wahrscheinlich ein (für Heimkinoverhältnisse) eher low-end 5.1 System wird (man hört evtll schlechtere Qualität nicht so) bzw. bezweifle ich, dass  der eingebaute Decoder in so einem 5.1-System eine bessere Qualität als der im DVD-Player hat.

Außer Du bist auf den Geschmack gekommen und möchtest 600€ und mehr ausgeben


----------



## Harlekin (5. Mai 2007)

HobbitMeister am 04.05.2007 17:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Außer Du bist auf den Geschmack gekommen und möchtest 600€ und mehr ausgeben


Ach, wenn du wüsstest, was ich alles will.


----------

